# Steps to finish wood (oak)?



## TroyMN (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought this was easier that it seems. I have been doing some searches on this site for the proper steps to use a sanding sealer and it seem like some use before the stain some after. Then there is the whole wood filler/ wood fiber thing I do not under stand. 

Here is my experince level.
We finished all the trim, built-ins, doors, in the basement.
1. sand/steelwool
2. tack cloth
3.* stain* on wipe off excess
4. let dry
5. *wipe on poly* satin finish- let dry 
6. steelwool
7. tack cloth
8. repeat, 5,6,7 until smooth finish, usually 3 total coats
9. fill holes with *wood puddy*

This is basically a simple 2 part stain then varnish. I want to increase the quality of my finish on some of the crafts and furniture I am building.

I also just coated a couple of oak rounds for coffee table tops on 30 gallon Red Wing crocks. Just brush on poly, steel wool, repeat

I want to try a sanding sealer to make the finish very flat and smooth like glasses vs seeing all the grain voids.
Can you tell me the* standard* way of applying the product I need to achieve this finish? I will be purchasing from a Menards or Home Depot type store. I am not interested in specialty high end technical products.
Most of my products are Minwax. For my quarter sawn furniture I found a Varathane stain I use to get the correct color. I notice this sometimes bleeds thought when puting on the wipe on poly. It still finishs well but I can cause uneven stain look if I am not careful.

Thanks for you feedback in advance.
Troy

In the futher I would like to use a air gun with water soluble solutions for application, but that is for a different thread.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TroyMN said:


> I want to try a sanding sealer to make the finish very flat and smooth like glasses vs seeing all the grain voids.
> Can you tell me the* standard* way of applying the product I need to achieve this finish? I will be purchasing from a Menards or Home Depot type store. I am not interested in specialty high end technical products.


 





 

I can't say this is a "standard", but it's one way I do it. Oak, (likely Red Oak being your stock), is actually very easy to finish. For a standard finish, where you see and feel the grain, You can use a oil base stain, a sanding sealer, and then your topcoat, which I'm guessing is an oil base polyurethane. Sand bare wood to 180x. Apply the stain and wipe off after a minute or two. When dry, apply the sanding sealer. When dry, sand lightly with 320x just to sand nibs. Apply the topcoat, and sand in between applications with 320x.

For that glossy ultra smooth finish, sand the bare wood to 180x, and apply a paste wood filler (AKA grain filler). Follow instructions on the product for use. After that proceed the same as above, by applying stain...sealer...topcoat. For an ultra shine, like a piano finish, when there is sufficient build of topcoat, and each application has dried/cured, wet sand progressively with wet-or-dry silicone carbide sandpaper and water to about 1500x. After that rub out with pumice and rottenstone, or use a smooth auto polishing compound.












 







.


----------



## TroyMN (Nov 5, 2011)

CabMan Thanks for the information! 

I thought the sanding sealer was going to fill the pores to achieve that smooth finish. Before, I have be using several coats of wipe-poly, leaving top surfaces extra thick and that helps to smooth out the grain openings.
Now I see that sanding sealer is not the best solution either. So I bought some wood filler. This was the closest to the grain filler I could find at big box store. Minwax stainable wood filler. I would liked to find a solvent based wood filler. By looking on this website, -tube, wood whisper. It looks to me like the Grain filler is a more runny, mayonayse- syrup type consistency. The wood filler I have is more a peanutbutter paste. Some places say the grain filler is "cut" dituled with a solvent.
I do not have the patients, skill to tint the grain filler to be just perfect, I was hoping for one I apply to the wood and then stain the wood.

Is Grain filler just a diluted wood filler?
Thanks again









This is a board I plained the wrong way to test the filling ability.
The chips it did well, but I do not this filled the grain. Hope it stains well.


----------



## TroyMN (Nov 5, 2011)

Instructions for my wood filler.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is not grain filler and it will not take stain very well. :no:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what he said*



mdntrdr said:


> That is not grain filler and it will not take stain very well. :no:


That is wood putty/filler, not grain sealer which is more fluid. You wipe it on let it set and then wipe it off. I've never used it on oak as the grain is what I find desirable. It's a rather open grianed wood and I like to see the pores. JMO.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That tub you posted is a wood putty intended for repairs and hole filling, not a grain filler. The product you want is called a "paste wood filler", or "grain filler". Grain filler is not diluted wood putty.

Here is what to look for or to order.
http://www.constantines.com/pastewoodfiller.aspx
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004492/8463/PoreOPac-Paste-Wood-Grain-Filler-Natural-1-Quart.aspx

I recommend solvent based filler. Comes in a natural (blond), and colors.

Instructions: Thin with mineral spirits or pure gum turps to a heavy paint consistency; brush vigorously into grain. Once coat begins to set and look flat instead of glossy, wipe with burlap or coarse rags and pad with grain. Colors may be inter-mixed or tinted with japan colors. Allow overnight to dry before moving on to next step in finishing process. 
One pint covers approx. 10-12 sq. feet. 
One quart covers approx. 20-30 sq. feet.












 







.


----------



## TroyMN (Nov 5, 2011)

I just ordered this, so in few days maybe will get back to the project.








Email this page to a friend ​*Paste Wood Filler* each 

*Product Options*

Sizes: Select Sizes1 Pint1 Quart1 GallonColors: Select ColorsWalnutBlackBrown MahoganyRed MahoganyNaturalWhiteDark Oak
Quantity:
* Whole number only 
*Detailed Description*

Our original formula for filling open grain woods (such as oak, mahogany and walnut)prior to finishing. Thin with mineral spirits or pure gum turps to a heavy paint consistency; brush vigorusly into grain. Once coat begins to set and look flat instead of glossy, wipe with burlap or coarse rags and pad with grain. Colors may be inter-mixed or tinted with japan colors. Please allow overnight to dry before moving on to next step in finishing process. 
One pint covers approx. 10-12 sq. feet. 
One quart covers approx. 20-30 sq. feet.

*Related Products*


----------

